# Debian VPN Server



## harimau7 (20. April 2010)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich versuche gerade auf deiner Debian VM Box einen VPN server zum hoppeln zu bekommen um ... na ja ... halt von zu hause aus auf das Netzwerk hier im Büro zugreifen zu können. Das verbinden funktioniert auch schon ganz gut ... aber irgenwo fehlt mir noch ein entscheidendes Stück im Puzzel. Ich kann nämlich bisher nur auf den VPN Server selbst zugreifen. Nicht aber auf die anderen PC's im Netzwerk. Wahrscheinlich fehlt da noch irgendwas mit routing. Aber nach einigen Stunden googeln und mit meinem gesunden Halbwissen steck ich da gerade etwas fest. Für den entscheidenen Tip wäre ich überaus Dankbar . 

Folgendermassen sieht das ganze momentan aus:

VPN-Client -> ROUTER -> VPN Server 

VPN Client ist ne Windows Kiste
Router: Debian. Forwarded die entsprechenden Ports/Protokolle per iptables auf den VPN Server (interne ip router: 192.168.0.1)
VPN-Server: Debian. pptpd. Ip Adresse: 192.168.0.57

Auszug aus pptpd.conf (ob das so optimal ist? ... sicher bin ich mir da nicht)
localip 192.168.0.57
remoteip 192.168.0.240-250 


Wenn ich mich jetzt mit der Windows Kiste einwähle, bekommt der richtigerweise die 192.168.0.240 als ip adresse zugewiesen (übrigens auch als standard gateway btw.). Ich kann auch den VPN Server anpingen (also die 192.168.0.57). Nicht erreichbar sind aber alle anderen adressen im LAN. 

Beste Grüße!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. April 2010)

Mit pptpd hab ich bislang nicht gearbeitet, aber es hört sich mir nach 'nem Routingproblem an.
Dass der Client sich selbst als Gateway nutzen soll macht meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn. Entsprechend nehme ich an dass es irgendeine Option in der Server-Config geben sollte die dies bewerkstelligt.

Ich selbst kann für solche Tests OpenVPN empfehlen, welches recht fix eingerichtet ist.


----------

